# CW2 (ret) Mark Read



## Viper1 (May 1, 2014)

CW2 (ret) Mark Read lost his battle with cancer recently.  He was a dedicated 3rd SFG (A) soldier.

http://www.fayobserver.com/obituaries/article_f3052af4-f69c-57de-87a7-5952edefd30b.html?mode=jqm


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 1, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior. 
Much too young.  
FUCK cancer.


----------



## Chopstick (May 2, 2014)

So very sorry to hear this news.  Condolences to friends and family.  RIP.


----------



## CDG (May 2, 2014)

RIP Chief.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 2, 2014)

Fair winds and  following seas, Chief.


----------



## x SF med (May 2, 2014)

Blue skies, Chief.


----------



## Dame (May 2, 2014)

Rest easy, Warrior.

Agree with @SkrewzLoose.  Fuck cancer.


----------



## policemedic (May 2, 2014)

RIP, Chief.


----------



## Grunt (May 2, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## JHD (May 2, 2014)

Sad news.  Rest easy sir.  Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## RackMaster (May 2, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (May 3, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> FUCK cancer.



Ditto.

RIP, Chief.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 3, 2014)

Such sad, sad news. Rest In God's Own Peace, Chief. Prayers out for those touched by this loss.


----------

